# Green Team pellets - Good  Bad or Great?



## fullfatboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking for opinions on Green Team pellets sold at Lowes
Thoughts? $187 pallet


----------



## mepellet (Sep 30, 2011)

Food Professor said:
			
		

> Looking for opinions on Green Team pellets sold at Lowes
> Thoughts? $187 pallet



There are lots of reviews on Greene Team Pellets.  I think the overall concensus is that they are a decent pellet.   Not the best but not the worst.  I haven't burned any yet as this is my first season with my stove but I just bought 2 tons from Lowes for $177/ton with a 10% off coupon (Regular price $197/ton).  Is $187 the regular price or after a discount?

As a side note, while at Lowes I noticed an email that was sitting on the customer service desk that stated that they are no longer offering free delivery for bulk purchases (4 tons or more from what I heard).  This also applied for the people who purchased their pellets earlier under that agreement. They were going to charge an additional delivery fee before they would deliver.  Pretty crappy if you ask me.


----------



## Trickyrick (Sep 30, 2011)

you will like them.  They have som long pellets in their bags but the Accentra will push them just fine.

if they had them here when I got my stock this year I woudl have mixed one ton in with the Summersets I got.  I like to have a mix of pellets just in case.


----------



## fullfatboy (Sep 30, 2011)

If given the choice....
Green Team or Hardwood heats?


----------



## dw06 (Sep 30, 2011)

I used 2 tons of Green Team last winter, very happy with them. I'd not rate them great, but sort of a level below great, they put out good heat with less ash that a couple others I tried. For $187 a ton I'd get enough for winter and never look back! As Trickyrick said they do have some long pellets in the mix which didn't bother my p43 at all. And maybe they got that solved for this years batch? Someone who would know will let us know shortly. That's whats great about this forum, lots of folks to help!!
I'd have no problem with them at that price.


----------



## gerryger (Sep 30, 2011)

I used them last year when I ran out of Hamers. I thought they were pretty good. Not that many clinkers at all and they burned pretty clean. I was also happy with their heat output. My Lowes carried Greene Team and Inferno. I always grabbed the GT. Inferno was by far the worst pellet brand I tried last year. Lots of ash and clinkers with them.


----------



## Trickyrick (Sep 30, 2011)

Food Professor said:
			
		

> If given the choice....
> Green Team or Hardwood heats?



Well I burned both last year.  I found them to be the same for heat but the green team produced a little less ash.  

In my humble opinion you can't go wrong.

One thing, the hardwood heats flow better so you get more pounds per hour at any given setting than the green teams.  I think this is because of pellet length.  Now you get X BTUs per pound burned so assuming everythign else is equal you will get more BTUs per hour out of a bag of hardwood ves the same bag of green teams but green teams take longer to burn (perhaps an hour perhaps less).

If you run on temp mode then this doesn't matter because the stove is going to feed till the temp stabilizes at setpoint.  

Just letting you know my observations.


----------



## Fire (Sep 30, 2011)

Best pellet I've burned!


----------

